# Whats Your Favorite rc car or Truck



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

mine had got to be the losi xxx-s cheap easy to find parts for and very durable... i had a xray t1 tc car it was great and all but when i needed parts i couldnt find any! none of the local hobby shops here had them so i sold it and got my xxx-s..


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

well, i like them all!!!!! as long as they go fast!!! i have many and dont like one more than any others.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

KSG gen 3, Traxxas Slash, and prolly soon the Slayer...


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

That would have to be my Stampede


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

my customworks sprint cars I have 3 and a intimidator also but the sprints are my favorite durable and fast


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

My favorite car since I restarted 12 yrs ago is my Beefy excaliber, and my Drc Warrior, the xcaliber is just the most neutral driving car I've ever had, as long as I drive well I can win. the warrior if fast and loose in a good way I just wish we had more S/K pros to race with as I don't get to use it as often as I like. I guess you can tell I love S/Ks :dude:


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

my atomic carbon s2 would have to be my favorite rc car without a doubt.


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

dude thats one sweet buggy never seen one like it AWSOME


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

thank you. its currently the only one i am aware of that is still in the states. i bought the conversion for a stupid amount but that's what you gotta do some times if you want to have your collection set apart from the next guy.


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

After having nitro, electric, 1/18 all the way to 1/8 scale, i would have to say the Baja 5B is by far my most favorite. Cheaper than nitro, big enough to see it across the way, runs on pump gas, and goes just about anywhere at any time.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I love almost all rc cars too (except ovals and minis, just not my thing), but I've always been a fan of 4wd. Liked the XX4 and XXX4, really liked the SBV2 Pro, but currently I am in a loving relationship with a B44. She listens, does what I ask, and doesn't talk back!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

My name says it all you can see some of my old photos under my name they are old but i have over 50+ cars and trucks,mostly tamiya but i am diverse.:thumbsup:


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

would haft to be the evader ext for me. have put mine throw its hard times and its still running a few parts replaced here and there but mostly stock exp for the rear shocks. even with a 5.5 brushless on it. its does not brake other the the drive pens. so cant say much.


----------



## Wicked1 (Oct 25, 2009)

mine has to be my WCM K1e quarter scale.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

shintastrife said:


> would haft to be the evader ext for me. have put mine throw its hard times and its still running a few parts replaced here and there but mostly stock exp for the rear shocks. even with a 5.5 brushless on it. its does not brake other the the drive pens. so cant say much.


I got the evader st and it takes a pounding,along with the bx as well.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

just got the st nitro having truble with the motor but then again when you run elc for 3 years then get handed and nitro car and like it. your going to have truble with you motor b/c you done know what your doing.

and to thing ppl say this cars are crappy


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I have an all graphite evader bx, and yeah they're awesome for the money!


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I've only been in the hobby for a couple of years now and certainly haven't had the chance to drive everything out there, but my favorite at this point would have to be the JRC Terminator. It's the fastest and easiest handling car I've driven on a dirt oval track.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

TamiyaKing said:


> My name says it all you can see some of my old photos under my name they are old but i have over 50+ cars and trucks,mostly tamiya but i am diverse.:thumbsup:


*WOW...LOOKING AT YOUR PICS SURE BRINGS BACK ALOT OF GREAT MEMORIES OF RACING OFF ROAD AND IT WAS BIG TIME FUN...WISH MY MONSTER BEETLE WAS STILL WORKING...I RACED THAT BABY INTO THE GROUND AND LOVED EVERY MINUTE. THANKS FOR THE PICS WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## jettvolks (Jun 13, 2004)

TamiyaKing said:


> My name says it all you can see some of my old photos under my name they are old but i have over 50+ cars and trucks,mostly tamiya but i am diverse.:thumbsup:




I think I've pretty much owned every one of those (not yours actually but the same models) or in some cases two over the years.

Favorite is still the first one I ever ran the original Tamiya Grasshopper. Man with a 13 turn single Diamond motor and 1100 nicd pack it was a rocket!:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

inferno said:


> well, i like them all!!!!! as long as they go fast!!!


ME too!!!
But my absolute favorite to race is the Slash and my XXXT MF1. I have more than I care to count. I miss my Emaxx. Maybe I will have to pick up another one.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

My favorite of all tiime was the 91' ae Team car kit with the RPM front and rear worlds conversion. I beat that buggy senseless and it just begged for more. My favorite out of my current stable would be my new MM2 conversion. Not just because i built it, but because its SWEET driving.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

jettvolks said:


> I think I've pretty much owned every one of those (not yours actually but the same models) or in some cases two over the years.
> 
> Favorite is still the first one I ever ran the original Tamiya Grasshopper. Man with a 13 turn single Diamond motor and 1100 nicd pack it was a rocket!:thumbsup:


My grasshopper is an original and still runs that little thing cooks but for the thread my favorite is my nissan king cab,i have 5 of them and one of mine gives the new stuff you see a run for the money.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

DJ66 said:


> *WOW...LOOKING AT YOUR PICS SURE BRINGS BACK ALOT OF GREAT MEMORIES OF RACING OFF ROAD AND IT WAS BIG TIME FUN...WISH MY MONSTER BEETLE WAS STILL WORKING...I RACED THAT BABY INTO THE GROUND AND LOVED EVERY MINUTE. THANKS FOR THE PICS WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


More pics posted check them out.


----------

